# New 510.3 ltr Hole in Wall Marine Aquarium



## Scuba2121 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys

I started a topic before about this project but i think it would be better suited in this folder.
So my plan is to build a 510 liter aquarium into my wall between my living room and my kitchen. 
Today (1st October 2009) i had a fish tank company come down and design, price my tank and this is what they came back with. Ive decided to go with a good setup and get everything that would make it better from the start. No messing round adding bits and getting cheap equipment lets get it right from the start

Aquarium

Custom built glass aquarium 1260mm length
500mm depth
810mm height
To include box weir either end

Lighting

Marine Lighting unit to include metal halide and marine blue lighting with timers and suspension kit

Equipment

2 internal circulation pumps
Glass filter sump box 
Ehime 5000 return pump
2 x 200w heaters
Protein skimmer
Calcium reactor
Computer PH monitor with self regulator
C02 system
UV sterilizer
Pipe work and connectors
40Kg Coral gravel
60Kg Live Fiji Rock
25Kg Marine salt
Marine Testing Kit
Magnet

Installation

Aquarium and sump installed
Commission of aquarium at later date


Total Cost £3940.00 +vat






 --------------------------------------------------------



Okay so the look im going to be going for with my fish tank is like the following picture i found online










Hopefully this is what i can do 


Anyway il take some photos tomorrow of were the tank will be. At the moment its only really the stand that was built out of blocks and lintels.

Cheers 

Carl


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good. Had to go do some conversions haha. Expensive, but I think definitely work it. I like the idea of having it into your wall as well.

Later on down the road, I wanna do a reef that has two piles of live rock, like the pic you showed, just without the bridge between em. 

Should be an interesting build to follow. Any ideas yet for fish?


----------



## Scuba2121 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Arkamaic

Not really given fish much of a thinking at this time but had a quick look round online now and i know il get the following:

Clown Fish







​ 
Pacific Blue Tang








Copperband Butterfly fish








Yellow Anglefish









Will definitely have these but i will probably be a case of when im at the shop and i will decided there and then.

jsut took a look at your tank. Verry nice


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Thx =)

And I'm like that too.. more with my freshwater than my salt though haha.

And I really ike the copperbands, too bad they proly wouldnt get along with the fish in my tank ATM. And clownfish IMO are one of the most interesting fish to watch. Just how they swim is entertaining haha. 

Cant' wait for progress and pics!


----------

